

Coming soon: A way to find and connect with other website owners - combiclickwise
http://invites.webmakershub.com/

======
bdg
I like what it's trying to accomplish, but I don't see this as becoming a
success.

1\. I have no reason to join

2\. I will never have a majority of site owners (issue 1 is subordinate to
this)

3\. Site owners change

4\. Who do you really want to get in touch with? The owner? The programmer?
Tech support?

5\. The barrier to entry stops me.

Personally I'm a bigger fan of humans.txt:

<http://humanstxt.org/>

Even google uses it: <http://www.google.com/humans.txt>

It's a 0-friction way to find out who's behind a site, entirely un-obtrusive,
requires the requester give up 0 information.

As a hacker, I have no reason to connect with other website owners. I have
lots of reasons to connect with professionals who know what they're talking
about.

~~~
combiclickwise
I didn't know about humans.txt. Thanks for pointing that out. I will study it.

From the first look I feel it means to do something different from what I
intend to do.

In my answer to bsenftner's question below I have explained what I want to
accomplish(don't want to repeat it here and clutter the thread). I wonder what
you think.

------
bsenftner
It's an interesting idea, but needs a filter of some sort. "Web site owners" =
slightly more competent bloggers, traditional businesses with a web site,
purely web based eCommerce, and finally web "destinations" where the surfer is
actually the product to advertisers. And I'm throwing out all the bloggers and
media sites that are on hosted platforms because they don't "own" their site.

The idea could be good, but needs some filtering of "who" they mean and after
that what do you have other than a niche social network? Feels like an
advertising funnel, so it really needs to provide value, otherwise why, why at
all?

~~~
combiclickwise
why, why at all? Good question... my original thought was that it would be a
great place to forge partnerships, link exchange programs, meet suppliers,
technology providers and infrastructure providers and even end customers in
the field for web services.

I find that very difficult to do currently as the data and secure access is
scattered all over the place.

I am willing to challenged in this assumption of mine and I agree that I am
just starting with tools for only a fraction of that vision and will have to
figure out the rest as I go along.

I agree with the need for the filter... I thought about that too.. but I want
to start off with the easier definition to begin with just so I can get
something off the ground.

Bloggers will be a very important part of the whole thing and is included in
my definition of website owners. When the site is fully ready, they will be
handled as a special case.

This was thought provoking. Thanks a lot.

